# Jazz just had babies *URGENT ADVICE NEEDED*



## lemonaxis (Nov 1, 2007)

OMG

My (just turned today) 8month old bun just produced babies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The only rabbit she had seen is BK (RIP) a neutered male!!!!!!!!

What the heck is going on?

I want to save them, she is freaked out, I am freaked out.

Okay I don't know what to do, 2 are dead, 2 are alive. Will she go in and feed them?


She had made a secret nest for them out of an old cage that I have not checked or cleaned out for a while. Its on my deck!!

Now the family are inside.

The are newly born, looks like just a few minutes ago.


As the ONLY rabbit Jazz was around was neutered, I am so weirded out!!

How on earth do I help Jazz look after new babies. (who are grey!!!)

BK was grey/blue.

She is locked into the cage now, stamping and the babies are squeaking.

Will she look after them?
How often should she go see them?
The nest looks incomplete, should I pad it up?
Will the babies get cold?

I have unfortuantely handled the babies to place them protectively away in the more sheltered corner of the cage as the cats were about to get them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 1, 2007)

I wouldn't lock her in the cage. Can you bring the cage into a room where the cats aren't allowed? Then Jazz can come in and out of the cage to feed and care for them.

Did you remove the dead kits?


----------



## lemonaxis (Nov 1, 2007)

dead kits gone.

Can't open cage, no place in my house to do that escept a cold bathroom and the cage is big.

Thank uou for your answer to my thread


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 1, 2007)

She's only going to feed them once or twice per day. Can you let her out during the middle of the day so she doesn't feel trapped?

As long as the babies are warm, they should be okay.


----------



## lemonaxis (Nov 1, 2007)

Yes , will definately let her out, its 3am here so might leave her in for the night.

Do you think she will abandon them?
Have they had a feed I wonder?

I am so happy but nervous for her too.
She is due to get spayed on Monday!!

The only other bun thats been at my house has been Kruger and he was downstairs. I am trying to think hard if Jazz ever saw him other than through a pen that was outside, but the pen is tall and I was with them, no way that could have gotten to each other.

Unless there is something I don't remember because this is all very much a surprise to us.

Poor Jazz, shes so young?
Is it okay that she is 8months old?

Should I get her to a vet tomorrow?

How often do new mums abandon their babies?


----------



## jordiwes (Nov 1, 2007)

Here is a post from aurora369 to help you out. She would be a good person to PM if you have specific questions:

aurora369* wrote: *


> Did mom pull fur? The babies should be covered in a large pile of fur to keep warm. If there is no fur, you try gently plucking fur from her belly or use some clean cotton balls.
> 
> What did you use for a nest box? A shoe box will work in a pinch. Mom needs to be able to get in and out easily but the babies shouldn't be able to wiggle out.
> 
> ...


Here's some good advice too:

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=20534&amp;forum_id=8


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 1, 2007)

Sounds like BK left you a present. :biggrin2:Who knows how - maybe he had a third testicle that didn't descend? Maybe they didn't get one when they said they did? Who knows but he's left you a present. I think that's totally cool! 

How long was he neutered before meeting Jazz?

ok - check their little tummies and see if they are nice and round.

She'll only feed them a couple of times a day. She might not even be near them otherwise. 

do they have fur? cause normally babies that are newborn have no hair. 

Most mommy rabbits don't care if you handle the babies. Just rub your hands on her before you touch them incase. If she doesn't take care of them - just go get the babies and put her someplace comfy and let them nurse. Two times a day - morning and night is all they need.


----------



## Jenson (Nov 1, 2007)

OMG WOW!:shock:

I can't believe that! BK must've left you something to remember him by, hehe. A miracle! 

If you can't leave the cage open then maybe just shut her in at night? She really needs to keep a normal routine as possible.

I'd suggest leaving them alone for the rest of the day, you can check them later tonight or tomorrow morning to see if she has fed them. If she has they will have very fat, round tummies. They often won't feed the kits until the night time after they are born so don't worry just yet. If she hasn't fed them they will have flat tummies and go wrinkly.

She should be fine, if she built a nest then she is more than likely planning to take care of them. You don't need to do much besides keep them safe from the cats and check once a day for dead kits. They don't often abandon their babies, but you might want to rub your hands over her before touching the kits. And 8 months is fine for most breeds. I'm sure they will be fine!

Congrats!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 1, 2007)

Know what, I'm smiling from ear to ear!


----------



## lemonaxis (Nov 1, 2007)

Well in the short time that has elapsed, I have flipped out! Become a grandmother!!!!
Read a ton of stuff on RO and am researching more as I go on and on and have found out so much, going to take pics in the morning. I did find a fresh placenta in the nest and disposed of it.

Poor Jazz, cats hanging must have been terrifying.

So in total she had five kits, 2 alive, 2 dead and we just found another one too, dead as if still born. It looks like she carried it away from the nest, its smaller than the rest. We just found it, its still warm but gone.

So sad, I am so sad. Is it normal? Why only 2 survive?


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 1, 2007)

*lemonaxis wrote: *


> Yes , will definately let her out, its 3am here so might leave her in for the night. You can let her out for now... She isn't going to sit on them and keep them warm, she won't pay them any attention until the morning. Let her get some rest where ever she is used to sleeping. Let her go back in a few hours (based on your time!)
> 
> Do you think she will abandon them? NO! Rabbits don't care if you touch the babies.
> Have they had a feed I wonder? If they are just born, she may not feed them for 12-18 hours. As long as they are warm and dry, they will be fine for now.
> ...


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 1, 2007)

They can mate THROUGH cages from what I hear. If you blinked he could have gotten her also! LOL!

I'm still grinning from ear to ear.


----------



## lemonaxis (Nov 1, 2007)

OMg the joy is setting in, the panic is subsiding and I can't get the goofy grin off my face:biggrin2:

Everything is calming down, Jazz is resting, the babie are fine.

I am a grandmamma:biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:


We got baby buns, baby buns in my house......aaaaagh!!!!!:biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:


----------



## lemonaxis (Nov 1, 2007)

Oh Bo B Bunny, I know how you feel!

Thank you Snuggy, Jenson, Jordives, Blue Giants and Bo B.

I was on RO as soon as I could be and as always it has saved the day and made me feel so comforted and now I am not at all worried, just kinda drunk with happiness!


----------



## lemonaxis (Nov 1, 2007)

One more thing...could Jazz end up having more...I extremely gently palpated her tum, she seems "empty".

Is 5 a good number, ie should it be higher?

Is it okay to be this insanely happy? Okay thats a retorical one!!!!

I just can't wait for the morning.
Have decided to leave the family in peace as don't want to be unnecessarily meddlesome.

I don't want to try convince myself it was BK but wouldn't that just be lovely!?

He and her spent a lot of time being very romantic and sometimes they even got it right (as opposed to Bk mounting her face a few times LOL).

I thought is was just a dominance thing.
To the very best of my recollection, Kruger and Jazz were not in contact.
But anything possible, one of the kids could have picked her up, let her out of the pen etc etc 

But imagine if they are Bk's?
Wow I am just too wired to sleep


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm betting they are his.

How long was he neutered before they had time together?


----------



## lemonaxis (Nov 1, 2007)

Going to TRY sleep now,

BK was neutered for many months, as many as 6!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 1, 2007)

Or so you thought!!! LOL!

Goodnight. Sweet dreams!!


----------



## aurora369 (Nov 1, 2007)

Jordiwes already quoted me from another situation similar to yours.

I'll just add that you can make a nest from hay. Take a shoe box (or simlar sized box) and pack it with hay. Make a nice fist sized hole in the middle and transfer as much of the orginal nest into the new nest box.

Having the babies in a box will help them stay together and not get cold. Sometimes the babies will roll around and right out of the nest, which is bad as they will freeze to death.

The baby bellies should be round and plump. Mom will feed once or twice a day.

If it's been 24 hours and it seems like mom is not feeding them, you can encourage mom to feed the babies by putting her on the nest and feeding her treats to keep her calm. You want her to stay on the nest for 5 minutes to allow the babies to suckle till they are full.

Take pictures as soon as you are comfortable, and others experienced with babies can tell you if they look fed or not.

--Dawn


----------



## MsBinky (Nov 1, 2007)

[align=center]:shock:!!!!!!!!![/align]
[align=center]I so hope they are BK's!!!! That would be so freakin cool! Good luck, I'm sorry I have never dealt with babies so I will keep my mouth shut for the most part. Just make sure they stay together to stay warm and don't panick if you don't see mom feeding them. As long as they have round bellies it means they are being fed. [/align]
[align=center]:biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:[/align]


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 1, 2007)

You've received lots of good advice - let me just add something.

A breeder who has a doe that is a first time mama will often have losses like that - even with giving mom a nestbox earlier, etc.

Many times first time mamas just don't understand what to do - sometimes it takes a litter or two for them to get it right.

So don't feel bad about the ones that passed...it isn't your fault. Odds are good maybe she had the lone one first..then went to have the others and pulled fur then or whatever.

There are tricks if mama doesn't feed them (like holding her over them, etc).

I don't remember what color mama is and your other buck is...but I'm guessing you'll know their color in a few days.

That would be awesome if you had a small part of BK with you this way...even if you choose to rehome them later.

Peg


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 1, 2007)

Peg, BK was blue, Jazz is black and Kruger (the other man who we hope was only a platonic distant relationship) is white.

:biggrin2:


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 1, 2007)

_Is it okay to be this insanely happy?_ 

*Isn't it a wonderful feeling? I get giddy everytime I see a new litter. I'm so happy for you! Pleae let us know what colors they are... (Blue? Maybe BK's babies?)*


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Nov 1, 2007)

:shockh my goodness! How exciting is this?!?:biggrin2:

Isn't is amazing how just when you decide to stay put with what you have life throws something perfectly contradictory at you 

I'm so excited over this! Jazz is the bunny virgin mary :shock:

Do you know what you're going to do with the babies? 

*squeels* so excited!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 1, 2007)

Jazz and BK:







I really hope BK is the papa!


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 1, 2007)

OH MY GOODNESS!! What a shock and a half!! :shock:

Wow...I'm so happy, yet also soooo shocked!! 

Amazing...and definitely a little miracle to help you through this time...how wonderfully sweet...

I can't wait to hear more! 

Congratulations to you Grandmama...and to Jazzy, new Mama!! 

:bouquet::hug:


----------



## NZminilops (Nov 1, 2007)

:thud:

:toastingbuns


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 1, 2007)

*tundrakatiebean wrote: *


> I'm so excited over this! Jazz is the bunny virgin mary :shock:



That is the funniest thing I've read today! LOL! 

We can make poo rosaries.

OMG that's awful - Sorry if I offended anyone......


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 1, 2007)

Wowie! How exciting! I hope they are little BKs. Are you going to keep them? Has Jazz fed them yet?


----------



## NZminilops (Nov 1, 2007)

Is it even possible for a rabbit that's been neutered for 6 months to procreate?

It would be lovely if they were his though!


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Nov 1, 2007)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> *tundrakatiebean wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I'm so excited over this! Jazz is the bunny virgin mary :shock:
> ...


:laugh:I love you, that is awesome!


----------



## jupiterannette (Nov 1, 2007)

.................................:yeahthat:
 ROTFLMAO

CONGRADULATIONS!


----------



## countrybunnyholly (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi! I just read your good news -congrats!! We just had babies this week too, and it is soooo much fun. I just wanted to add for anyone who might be following - there are a few nesting materials available out there in pet stores. They are something like poly fill. *Do notuse them! *Our doe is a little stingy with her fur, and we used some of the nesting material with her last litter. We went to the nest one day to find the baby (there was only one) squealing and gasping with the nesting material twisted around his neck! We quickly got him out and he was fine, but we will never use that stuff again. It is much better to try to brush the doe for more fur. But really, if your rabbits are inside and they have each other, they will be fine. Ours have been fine outside, but there are four of them in an enclosed section of the hutch, with plenty of pine bedding, plus the fur. 

It is really amazing that rabbits just seem to know what to do. You will rarely catch her nursing the babies. But as long as the kits are growing and active and making little noises ( in a couple of days) they are fine. As someone else said, their little bellies should look round. 

We think the babies are at their cutest around 2 weeks. Their eyes are open and they have this great fluffy baby fur that is just irresistible! Our babies get held and kissed *a lot*! The mom never minds. So enjoy your unexpected bundles!!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 1, 2007)

*tundrakatiebean wrote: *


> *Bo B Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *tundrakatiebean wrote: *
> ...


and I'm Catholic. :embarrassed:


----------



## lemonaxis (Nov 1, 2007)

How do I encourage Jazz to feed her babies?

They are so wrinkled and keep squeaking all the time?

I hope she feeds them soon


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 1, 2007)

Can you put her in with them and sort of hold her above them by feeding her a treat?


----------



## lemonaxis (Nov 1, 2007)

Gods you guys are so funny!!:laugh:

If Jazz walks over the babies, won't she scratch them?

When will she feed them? I keep wondering.
Please explain to me what trick that was about holding mama over her babies. Seems impossible to me as Jazz is not used to be handled. 
She is no lap bun.

If I were to try hold her over the babies, she would buck and bite and hurt them too.

They just squeak and squeak and one is quite a bit smaller than the other.
Could I hold Jazz in a position on her back and pop babies near her teats, would that do the trick.

I know I may be rushing things but something tells me they need to be fed VERY soon.

I understand Jazz will ignore them other than feeds, its just this first feed that I am worried about?

The babies need food!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 1, 2007)

Hmmm..... I would try that. sort of try to pet her and not make her mad. you don't want it to be a bad experience..... like make sure you give her a treat and stuff for doing it.

I want squeaky babies!!!!


----------



## aurora369 (Nov 1, 2007)

You can flip her over and hold a baby to her teats. This method is considered risky and stressful for mom. If she kicks or squirms, then the nursing baby could go flying. I would try getting her onto the nest first. And if you do try this method, then make sure you have another set of hand to help, one person tends to mom while one holds the babies and is prepared to remove them if mom squirms.

If you have the babies in a nice deep nest. Lots of hay tightly compacted with a fist sized hole in the middle, then set mom ontop. The hay will provide a bit of a platform for mom and the babies will reach up from below. 

If you can get her onto the nest, then feed her treats or greens to keep her occupied while the babies nurse. And that way, if mom decides to bolt, she shouldn't step on the babies.

Make sure the babies are nursing for at least 5 minutes.

Can you post pictures of the babies? 

This is the only picture I can find of a young baby belly (3 days old): 




When babies nurse, they will frantically go from nipple to nipple. They will spend a few seconds on one nipple until the root around and find another. So don't worry, they are getting milk even if they are frantically going from nipple to nipple.

--Dawn


----------



## countrybunnyholly (Nov 1, 2007)

We had a litter that we were worried about, and we would hold the mother on her back, in my lap and just stick the babies on her belly - they know what to do. If you're not used to flipping your rabbit over, it is easier if you hold her head, kind of grabbing onto the ears and hold her hips with your other hand. Show rabbits are used to this. It doesn't hurt them, but the key is to be firm enough so she doesn't flip back out of your hands. It would help to have someone else with you. But really, she probably will feed them if you just let her be. Our doe seemed to be attacking the babies once they started to move around on their own (lunging and growling at them), so that's why we did this. But we really didn't have to, and I think what we viewed as an attack was really just a warning to the babies to get back in the nest where they were safe.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 1, 2007)

Personally, I wouldn't force anything until it's been certain she's not going in to feed them. She might be waiting for some time alone! 

That's their nature. They stay away from the nest to insure the babies aren't preyed upon.

She might be feeling a bit defensive. Put her in with them and walk away for a few..... if you can watch her without her knowing fine.


----------



## countrybunnyholly (Nov 1, 2007)

I agree. I think she probably just needs some time. I would only worry if your babies seem lethargic. They will sleep a lot, of course, but if you go in the nest, they should squirm around and squeak. 

This is her first litter, so she probably just needs some adjustment time, and rest. Rabbit milk is the richest milk there is, so once or twice a day is fine. Relax... and enjoy watching them grow - it goes so fast!

:rabbithop


----------



## lemonaxis (Nov 1, 2007)

only 1 baby left now the tiny weak one died after trying to get it to feed.
Its actually quite a relief because Jazz tried to boot it out of the nest several times.

She refused to feed the baby but the surviving one is doing well.

I will let the pics tell the story:

the strong kit:

http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z208/lemonaxis/babies032.jpg

the weak one just before he died: 

http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z208/lemonaxis/babies033.jpg

the strong kit getting in a quick feed before Mum made her escape:

http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z208/lemonaxis/babies042.jpg

Her nest box (temporary):

http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z208/lemonaxis/babies044.jpg


----------



## lemonaxis (Nov 1, 2007)

oh dear, a large rip in the skin ...its only skin deep!!!!
origin unknown...
gods ! in shock but kit looks very strong!

http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z208/lemonaxis/babies052.jpg

http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z208/lemonaxis/babies053.jpg


----------



## countrybunnyholly (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry - it looks like your doe was trying to eat this baby. You may need to remove it and hand feed it.


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 1, 2007)

Ouch! I think that cut looks pretty nasty. Is it safe to put some neosporin or something on it?

I am not a breeder and have zero kit experience, but I would see what a few breeders have to say. I am not sure how great the baby's chance is by hand feeding it, but it might be worth a shot if you want him to survive.

Maybe Jazz just isn't getting enough alone time with the baby? It's a tough decision because you really don't know if she will care for it if you leave it with her.


Start reading up on hand-feeding babies. I can search now for sites that tell you how to do it and what to feed it.


----------



## countrybunnyholly (Nov 1, 2007)

We've had half a dozen litters, but I've never seen this. It looked like she didn't even clean them off very well. My feeling is that the baby is not safe with the mother. Maybe you could move the baby and nest to another box for the night. If he's nursed once, he'll be fine as far as food goes. I'd also put some antibiotic ointment on the cut. Tomorrow morning you could try to hold the doe and let the baby nurse again. Get someone to help you.

I hope your baby makes it. I'll check back tomorrow. Good luck...


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 1, 2007)

I edited your title to "*URGENT ADVICE NEEDED*", so it would draw more attention to more experienced people with dealing with kits.


:hug:


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 1, 2007)

I would take the baby away asap and take it to her two or three times per day and have her feed it. I use a basket/box type thing with carrots and stuff in the corners and then I put the baby in under mama while she's snacking. I would not let her head get near the baby while it is nursing.

Also - you will need to use a damp towel (warm) to stimulate it to pee and poo.

Peg


----------



## lemonaxis (Nov 1, 2007)

Bl#@!*y [email protected]#l

excuse the language!

I am NOT up to any more sickness or death, now my tone may come across as harsh but please, its rather just desperate for some health and happiness.

nearly 2 years ago (or so can't quite remember) Lila died of a virus.
Then my other bun Jane developed an abcess on her windpipe and died.

Then Rusty, the little rescue bun I had for a few days did not make it.

Then BK and I am far from over that!

Now Jazz is being aggressive towards her last baby and I have had to remove the box.

I am not a person who takes sympathy well so just ahead of any possible sadness, I think I need to clear my head, try hand rear baby and deal with this without tears and heartache. I am a highly pratical and logical person but somehow BK, Rusty and Lila and Jane managed to squeeze through the cracks and reduced me to an incredible sadness.

Not this time!:nosir:

I will lie Jazz down and let baby suckle.
I will buy goats milk plus freeze dried colostrum plus kitten milk etc in case.
I will use a warm cotton wool ball to simulate bowel and bladder movement. 
I will apply antibiotic ointment to the wound.
I will sterilize all equipment used and keep hands clean.

If this all fails, then this time, I will stand hard and just look after Jazz the way every bun deserves.

There has been enough tears in this house due to our buns health problems, I feel like every time I post on RO there is some new emergency.

Well God bless this little baby and if He wills it, the baby will live.
I will do everything in my power to save it.
i have the strength for this formiddable task of raising a new kit and will update again soon.....


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 1, 2007)

ray:


----------



## pamnock (Nov 1, 2007)

Hang in there! I'm hoping for the best.


Pam


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 1, 2007)

Good Luck Lisa!

ray:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 1, 2007)

Yeah, she didn't clean them very well. The cut bothers me. It's big and for a little baby it's deep. No wonder they were being so squeaky!

I guess Jazz being young is hard on her. Just take good care of the baby. 

I'm so sorry you've had so much heartache! :hug:


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Nov 2, 2007)

The best thing you can do for this baby now is to remove it from the mother and hand raise it. By that I mean forcing mom to feed it twice to three times a day. You will know when to stop as the baby will get a fat belly. When you have the mother on her back and the little one is nursing, pay special attention that the mother doesn't get annoyed and try to kick the little baby off.

Because the baby is all by itself, I would get a heating pad and place it on the floor or wherever you will have the nestbox. Place a towel folded on top of it so it can't get too hot. Keep it on its lowest setting. Place the nestbox on top of this towel. Check periodically to ensure that it isn't getting too hot for the baby. 

Good luck with your little guy...

Sharon


----------



## Bunnicula (Nov 2, 2007)

Lisa,

I have been sooooo busy and hardly on RO...I am so grateful for the PM so I could see this thread. I am praying for the little guy. Keep us posted!

-Mary Ellen


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 2, 2007)

I've known people who carried the baby (if there was a lone baby) in their bra to keep it warm. At least for the first few days. Of course not at night or anytime they might hurt it being there. 

It's a thought LOL!


----------



## jupiterannette (Nov 2, 2007)

...:sickbunny: take good care of that baby~


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 2, 2007)

I've had the best luck with putting the doe on top of the baby instead of holding her on her back... especially if there is only one. I hold the does head gently with one finger between the ears... and put the baby under her. Let the baby go from nipple to nipple, and give him about 4-5 minutes max. Then put him back in his box. 

Keep the wound clean and it will heal. Babies heal up pretty well if kept clean and dry. Don't use peroxide or alcohol. Aa thin film of Baitracin works good. I prefer to use Vanodine to clean the baby, but you can use Betadine too.

I'm sorry the baby is injured. And I do know how it is to always seem to post with bad (or sad) news.... you can do this... for the sake of the baby and Jazzy... (My best wishes for you and the baby.)


----------



## Haley (Nov 2, 2007)

I know nothing about babies- just sending some prayers good thoughts your way. ray:


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 2, 2007)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> I've known people who carried the baby (if there was a lone baby) in their bra to keep it warm. At least for the first few days. Of course not at night or anytime they might hurt it being there.
> 
> It's a thought LOL!


OMG! I've done that! LOL! I've put 3-4 in my bra for a few hours to warm them up if they are found on the wire or fall out of the nest box... don't sleep with them there, but if they need warming, it does the job. (What do men do?)


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Nov 2, 2007)

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> (What do men do?)


Man-zzer?


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm checking this thread constantly. What a miracle baby this would be. I think it would have to become my favorite rabbit on RO, then!

Come oooon little baby! Our whole RO family is sending good vibes your way, for you, Jazz, and your human mama!

:hearts:hearts:hearts:hearts


----------



## MsBinky (Nov 2, 2007)

That's so sad.

I hope this lil one makes it... ray:


----------



## lemonaxis (Nov 2, 2007)

lol my 8 month old who is exclusively breastfed might object to that, especially since she feeds over 10 times a day!!!!

If I carried the baby in my bra, I may as well express human milk for it......gross!!!! lol

I have read some very disturbing stories along those lines though, the stuff of nightmares!

Jazz got the goods, I got the kit, together we are a team!







*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> I've known people who carried the baby (if there was a lone baby) in their bra to keep it warm. At least for the first few days. Of course not at night or anytime they might hurt it being there.
> 
> It's a thought LOL!


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Nov 2, 2007)

You could tie a sash around your belly under your shirt instead, like a little sling for the baby.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 2, 2007)

How are you doing, Lisa? I won't be on much longer, but know you guys are in my thoughts and prayers.:hug:


----------



## aurora369 (Nov 2, 2007)

You've gotten some very good advice so far.

Keep baby clean, dry and warm. Take the baby to mom 2-3 times a day for feeding.

The heating pad is a good idea. I would offset the box so that only half is on the heating pad. Thay way if the baby gets too warm, he can wiggle off to the cooler part of the box.

I'll be praying for the little guy. 

--Dawn


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 2, 2007)

*tundrakatiebean wrote: *


> *BlueGiants wrote: *
> 
> 
> > (What do men do?)
> ...



Yep, there's manboobs so why not?! 

LISA, Yeah....... forgot about the baby being fed - just a heating pad for the furry one! LOL!

BlueGiants - How come I am not suprised? LOL! I would too tho! 

also, I'm glad you mentioned the cut and how quickly they heal. That worried me terribly about this baby.

Keep us posted Lisa, I've had you and this little kit on my mind all night - thought of you guys first thing this morning.


----------



## lemonaxis (Nov 2, 2007)

Hellooooo


Just been so busy!

baby is doing WELL!:biggrin2:

The wound has sealed together and I am simply keeping it clean with warm saline solution (extremely weak dose of salt i.e. a few grains to half a cup warm water).


baby is vigorous at feeding time ad has just has his 3rd feed. He feeds for about 5 mins then simply blobs on Jazz while she is tranced.

Unfortuantely I cannot hold Jazz over baby with treats etc as she is just too jumpy.

She trances very easily and can stay that way throughout a feed.

I have even clipped her nails while she is tranced. She is very good at playing dead.

baby has round full tummy and is cuddling in his box.

Photo bucket site is currently under maintenance:X

I have photos, so many to share with you, I think I have taken close to 100 photos!! I PROMISE to upload loads tomorrow

baby is gorgeous, just perfect in every way.

Some hopefully minor concerns and questions:
baby has umbilical cord still attached, there is no way I want to pull on it just in case.

baby will need to pass BM and pee soon, when should I use use a warm cotton cloth dipped in water to soothe his tum and help him move all that colostrum along?
Do I really HAVE to do that? 
Sounds delightful

poor Jazz is looking around for her baby? She seems to enjoy the feeding times but I just feel I should wait to properly reintroduce Mum and baby as besides feed times, she would naturally ignore her kit anyway.

I have a shoe box with a nest in one corner and a hot water bottle in the other. The hottie is covered in layers of cloth and there is plenty of chance for kit to stay warm or move away from the heat.

Kit settles into a deep sleep about 15mins after feeding.

I once heard that for every 24hrs that a kit is alive, their chance of survival increases by 10%.

Interesting.

I am so proud of Jazz for letting baby feed and for her huge appetite right now, she is eating almost all the time when she is not resting and pacing.

She has had half cup pellets today (good quality ones), some treats for the new mum like thin slices of apple and carrot and some parsley and her favourite....a few strands of fresh grass. Also plenty of hay, I gave her a huge handful and its almost all gone:biggrin2:


good girl Jazz, my lovely sleek little lady has been through so much.
I am sorry she tried to hurt her babies but thats all over and the surviving baby is really strong and able to feed very well.

I suspect a boy but really have not much idea. Guess I just secretly want a little boy.:biggrin2:

exhausted grandmamma here so off to bed, kit will be in box next to my bed, I have a torch handy and will check on him all night long.
Not expecting to offer him to Jazz for another feed until morning, which by then will make it 4 feeds in around 30 hours. Hopefully thats about right, I mean the little guy is one big hungry kit, almost a third larger than any of the others I saw!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm so glad the baby is doing well!

Tell, me - did the cats have access to the nest at all? Could they have injured the baby?

Poor Jazz, she wants to take care of it. Maybe her instinct to protect to the death came on?

Meaning: Rabbits will kill their own babies before letting something else get them. Maybe she saw the cats as a threat?

I can't wait to see the pictures! he is so precious! (HA! I'm calling it a he too!)


----------



## lemonaxis (Nov 2, 2007)

Bo, something definately spooked Jazz.

I kept the cats outside, they are still outside.
The cats are giving me the evils but they have to stay out.

Unfortunately it is Guy Fox and there has been a lot of noise last night. It was unexpected so my pets and I were not prepared. It was just one neighbour having a party and scaring all the animals for a block with the cracks of doom!! I estimated that beofre the birth of the babies, there was quite a bit of nasty noise aroud the deck, I could not sleep and my own baby woke up so it may have contributed to all this loss for the new mum.

The lounge was dead still from 4am this morning to now as this is where Jazz and her kit are. the kids have been up here but they have been quiet, we have all taken our shoes off too etc.

With cats roaming around on the deck last night too, it is highly likely jazz just freaked out.

The little surviving kit was fine though until Jazz charged the nest so I do believe it was her that tore the babies skin.

poor jazz.
If only I had known , I could have protected her form all the pain she has been through.

Hopefully her always spunky personality will shine through and besides her and the new kit may become the best of buddies sooner or later:biggrin2:

Thankfully its raining now so no fireworks tonight...yay!!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 2, 2007)

I had no idea what GUY FOX was but had to look it up. LOL! You foreigners! 

It sounds like all of the commotion did upset her. That poor girl! She's still a bit of a baby herself!

Would you give that girl and tiny little babe an ear rub for me? they are both just precious.Jazz is so shiney! She's very healthy apparently! My horse is like that all the time and people always ask "did you just bathe him? did you spray him with some sort of shine stuff?" but it's just his nature.

Enjoy the quiet. 

btw - when do we get to see YOUR baby? I'd love to.


----------



## pamnock (Nov 2, 2007)

One issue with attempting to bond Jazz and the kit is that she doesn't have a nest that she marked during kindling. The doe recognizes the scent of her own nest - not the scent of the kits (you can switch all the kits and the doe would never know). To Jazz, the little kit is a stranger :?



Pam


----------



## countrybunnyholly (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh wow.. I am so glad you made it through the night (at least it was night here anyway) I was thinking of you when I went to bed and first thing this morning. Seems like Jazz has settled down a lot. 

We have a doe that just seemed to be freaked out by her first litter. Not right away, but when they started to climb out of the nest. She growled and jumped at them, especially when they tried to nurse! Maybe it was just first time inexperience. I am sorry you lost the others, but you did a good job with this one.

We love blues! But we rarely get them. Keep the pics coming!


----------



## lemonaxis (Nov 2, 2007)

*Hi Pam

All her original nest is intact.
half of it is in the shoe box and the other half is in the first nesting box I had for 
Jazz.
I have not made any additions to the material of the nest but my human smell will be all over it.








pamnock wrote: *


> One issue with attempting to bond Jazz and the kit is that she doesn't have a nest that she marked during kindling. The doe recognizes the scent of her own nest - not the scent of the kits (you can switch all the kits and the doe would never know). To Jazz, the little kit is a stranger :?
> 
> 
> 
> Pam


----------



## pamnock (Nov 2, 2007)

*lemonaxis wrote: *


> *Hi Pam
> 
> All her original nest is intact.
> half of it is in the shoe box and the other half is in the first nesting box I had for
> ...



Opps - sorry - I forgot you said she had made a nest.

Pam


----------



## JimD (Nov 2, 2007)

ray:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 2, 2007)

She shouldn't care about the human smell, she knows you. It's HER smell she needs and it's there also.


----------



## jil101ca (Nov 2, 2007)

How is the baby doing? From the pics, it doesn't look starving, maybe due to be fed but not starving. Being a first time mom I would give her benifit of the doubt that she was going to eat it. Maybe she got nervous and was trying to move it. They can not move their babies safely so they end up hurting them or even killing them. It has happen to me with a first time mom whose kits had gotten out of the box. 

If you do hand feed it, when it is about 2 weeks old you need to add something to it's formula to get the good stomache flora going. There is stuff you can buy but I have had great success by putting cecal droppings in some water and the adding/mixing this cecal water to the formula. Normally the kit would get the flora by eating Mom's cecal droppings. Without the good flora the kit will die. Good luck with your kit.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 2, 2007)

how crazy and great at the same time, and how awesome if it was a baby BK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 



Congratulaions grandma



so sorry for the loss of the other little ones, but am happy that one has survived.


----------



## Jenson (Nov 2, 2007)

Keeping my fingers crossed for the little one!


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm glad the little one is doing better! I really hope he pulls through :biggrin2:


----------



## Bunnicula (Nov 2, 2007)

Ooooh....not much time....have to head from my day job to my night job. But I had to check this thread. So glad to hear the little one is hanging in there. Thoughts and prayers to you and your furry loves.

-Mary Ellen


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm so happy to hear that the baby is still going strong!! 

GO GRANDMAMA!!


----------



## lemonaxis (Nov 2, 2007)

I will find the time in the next couple of hours to upload the photos, just getting family breakfast and walk out of the way.

Little Kit just had 4th feed and looking happy and satisfied.

I actually held Jazz over the nest and am trying all I can to help her rebond with her nest and baby.

She is desperately trying to search for her lost experience and its so terribly sad to see that we are now letting her into the nest when Kit is not in there. We held Kit close to her and she smelt baby without any aggression or fear.

I seriously doubt she would try kill it but her inexperience and terrifying ordeal might be enough to hurt Kit.

Another decent update and photos coming soon to an RO near you.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 2, 2007)

YAY! Love the updates!


----------



## lemonaxis (Nov 2, 2007)

Well I decided that I need a break and the family have gone on the walk without me for once. I was dressed and ready to go and something just let me know that I am tired. I want to spend a few minutes on RO and then do the housework in peace and maybe a cuppa too.

Unfortuately the camera has gone on the walk too so still no more pics which is really frustrating for me because I REALLY want to show baby off!!! lol

Now thats not to say that I don't have a couple of newish ones hidden up my sleeve! hehe

Here is one of Kits 2nd feed yesterday, crawling into the crook of my arm for a snoozy warm patch....isn't he adorable!:biggrin2:

http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z208/lemonaxis/babies062.jpg

Kit is vigorous and lively, making rustling sounds from his nest when his big sleeps are over and he's looking for a feed. He snuggles right next to the hottie and Jazz I believe is aware now that not all is lost. She seem sless agitated this morning although she is constantly looking for her nest. She has access to her original nest and there is little snacks in there. The other half of her nest is in a shoe box where Kit is sleeping right now.

He still has his cord attached and I am concerned about getting his digestive system flowing if I need to at this stage. Kit is 30hours old.


----------



## lemonaxis (Nov 2, 2007)

Here is Kits 3rd feed.

http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z208/lemonaxis/babies050.jpg

By the way the wound is sealed closed and is looking so good.

Poor little Kit has almost paper thin skin. Have to be super careful of Jazzy's nails. She is still nervous and confused about the whole thing and is not a cuddly rabbit so to console her we give her nose rubs and treats and plenty of quiet space.


Pretty cute:

http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z208/lemonaxis/babies055.jpg

My home:

http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z208/lemonaxis/babies063.jpg


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh, good...glad to hear things are improving...one step at a time...

Can't wait to see pictures! 

Edited to add: Aww...CUTE!! (to the pictures)


----------



## lemonaxis (Nov 2, 2007)

[align=center]Oh yeah I almost forgot, bad bunny Mum me!!!
[/align]




[align=center]!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!CONGRATULATIONS JAZZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/align]




[align=center]
[/align]



[align=center]:biggrin2:inkbouce::highfive:inkelepht::hug:ink iris::inlove::wave::sunshine::shock2::great::balloons::wink:hearts:mrsthumper::balloons::magicwand::yes::jumpforjoy::blueribbon:[/align]

[align=center]:stork::bouquet:arty::energizerbunny::groupparty::thanks::innocent:bestwishes::woohoo:hug1:goodjob:bunnyheart:bunnyhug:arty0002::heartbeat::trio:adorable:et:
[/align]


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 2, 2007)

So, that price tag on the "home" and baby. Does that include shipping? :biggrin2:


----------



## Jenson (Nov 2, 2007)

Awww it's so cute! Looks like it will be a gorgeous colour.


----------



## lemonaxis (Nov 2, 2007)

NOPE SORRY! That does not include shipping!
Visitng hours are NZ daylight please.

Do not come without bearing gift. We will happily open the door for you as we understand the size of your gift may impede a comfortable and grand entrance!

Baby rabbits like sports cars, new wardrobes (please ask about sizing first to avoid dissappointment), holidays to exotic locations and permanent rostered on housekeepers ( we like the Mary poppins sort).

LOL


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Nov 2, 2007)

I'd totally be a Mary Poppins to that cutie! :biggrin2:And lemon I love the print of the clothes you're wearing in the pictures with the baby! Very stylish and pretty


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 2, 2007)

Now you know that little baby bunny isn't legal to drive a new sportscar!!!


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Nov 2, 2007)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Now you know that little baby bunny isn't legal to drive a new sportscar!!!


That's why they need the live-in nanny, doubles as a chauffer!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 2, 2007)

ahhhhh you mean their slaves!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 2, 2007)

Such a cute baby!! Did you figure out yet how to help him potty? I'm worried that he'll become septic if too much time passes... I think you just need to gently massage his bottom with a warm damp cotton ball for a little bit so he'll go potty. I'm sure there is info about it online.


----------



## lemonaxis (Nov 3, 2007)

Baby's bladder is working, in the next very short while, I am going to give his tummy a rub. I wonder?
There are tiny black specks on my hands when I have finished handling him. Is that an indication he has "gone potty", cute phrase.

This is the first kitten I have ever seen or held so its all a very steep learning curve. At his last feed, Jazz acted aggressively toward him; with swift intervention, no harm was done.

I realise that this dream like happiness with new kit may be short lived and I have been firmly reminded that there is still a high chance baby will pass away.

I am preparing myself for this and I think I have got to the point where I can accept it.
Jazz is being playful again, dashing happily up and down the kitchen and tossing her dinner bowl for more food.

These are wonderful signs to see that mentally and emotionally she may be recovering.

Baby is growing a little bit and is feeding for a few minutes then basically falling asleep.
Even the kids are not particularly attached to the baby ad once feeds are over, we put baby away to sleep and just get on with the day. I check on him a lot but otherwise, we can only hope for the best outcome, even if it means baby does not live.

Anyway, its still a lovely thing to help this little guy. He is sooooooo cute and has such a spunky personality.
He has no table manners and even ends up with a milky chin after feeds!

hehe, babies are so funny.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 3, 2007)

How's his face cut? He's actually doing well. I think getting him passed the first few days is the biggest hurdle. Not out of the woods so to speak, but he's doing well.


----------



## lemonaxis (Nov 3, 2007)

His face cut is looking very good.

I just gave him a tummy massage. When I did, his little bladder worked but still no bunny poop. 

I found out where all the little specks were coming from, they were hardened blood from out his nose, just from the birth etc I presume, anyway he can breathe better now because his nose is clearer.


----------



## ec (Nov 3, 2007)

I can't help but wonder if some of what you saw really _was_ poop. See the little speck below -


----------



## lemonaxis (Nov 3, 2007)

Thank you ec!!

I really am only guessing at pretty much everything here, its a great relief to think that it very possible that baby's digestive system may be working well.

When I gave him a tummy massage, there were no hard lumpy areas, his tummy was smooth and soft. The massage was a bit scary to do as he is so fragile and his skin is satiny and stretchy.

Its freaky. Hope I can keep him going well. He is due for a feed soon, which will be the 3rd today and his 6th since he was born.

he is having 4 feeds every 24hours.

Is this okay?

Off to get Jazz, its call to duty time


----------



## lemonaxis (Nov 3, 2007)

Here is a pic of Mama Jazz eating which is what she spends a great deal of time doing 

http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z208/lemonaxis/babies064.jpg

Here are some updated pics of baby, note wound and also major cuteness factor:biggrin2:

http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z208/lemonaxis/babies069.jpg

http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z208/lemonaxis/babies068.jpg

http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z208/lemonaxis/babies067.jpg

http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z208/lemonaxis/babies066.jpg

http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z208/lemonaxis/babies065.jpg


----------



## rabb1tmad (Nov 3, 2007)

Wow, congratulations! Cuteness overload


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks like you are doing a wonderful job. Those black spots you saw were poop. Give yourself a pat on the back!


Sharon


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 3, 2007)

How CUUUUUUTE! Baby looks well hydrated, wound looks like it's healing, you are doing an awesome job! :sickbunny:You are an excellent bunny nurse!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 3, 2007)

He's gotten his fur! He's black! and shiney like his mama!

He looks great! I am so proud of you.

As far as feeds, I don't know about 4 times.... I thought 2 or 3 but that's not for me to say as I have not raised baby bunners.

You made me smile so big with those photos! Thank you!


----------



## ec (Nov 3, 2007)

Just looked at the latest pics - what a cutie (Jazz, too)!


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 3, 2007)

First of all - you're doing an EXCELLENT job. I hope that baby grows up to realize how lucky he/she is to have you watching over him/her.

I don't know if the baby "needs" four feedings per day. I'm not saying don't have him eat that much - it is reassuring to see him eat I'm sure. I just want to say that if he doesn't seem to eat as much as you think he should ... that might be why. Most does in the wild will feed their rabbits once a day. Most of my mamas feed once or twice.

With that said - I've also had does that just seemed to LIKE to feed their babies and they would feed "on demand". I just lost one of my favorite does - Ma'am...and she would feed whenever a baby popped its head up looking for food. She had the happiest babies I've ever seen almost...and she did an awesome job with them. She only had the one litter (and she wound up fostering so she had a total of 7 babies)...and she had a ton of milk it seemed like. At one point some babies had gotten out of the nestbox attached to her nipple and she had two nests going and she'd feed one nest and then an hour or so later head for the other nest.

I've also had mamas that had single babies and the babies got fed a lot and they had huge tummies - they looked like they were going to burst at times and they were rolly-polly....and then as they grew - they slimmed out to look the way they were supposed to.

My biggest concern is the bunny not pooing. The best way to get them to pee and poo is to take a warm, damp cloth and wipe their privates to stimulate them to pee and poo. A mama will normally lick her babies there when she's done nursing in order to get them to do this...so you're trying to imitate that licking action of her tongue. I like to use a washcloth that is warm and slightly damp (maybe a bit more than slightly damp).

As a warning...do not be holding the baby with its privates facing you when you do this....because if it is a boy - it may "shoot" at you (not knowing you're there)....in fact, this is a good time to see if it is a boy or girl because a boy will be more of a fountain and a girl will dribble (although even that isn't always guaranteed).

I don't like to massage their tummies at this age if I can help it...I guess I'm just paranoid. But the warm, wet cloth trick should work - and it may take 3 or 4 minutes to get them to pee and poo but they'll feel relieved (and you will too).

Once again - congrats on the baby - its looking so cute!

Peg


----------



## lemonaxis (Nov 3, 2007)

I must admit, massagig a newborn kit is just too freaky for me:shock: and warm cloth strokes are better.

Baby has pooped, tiny tiny soft round balls after a feed. 

After more reading up, its time to focus a bit on Jazz, I need to check her nipples for mastitis.
She is eating and drinking well and seems settled.

Baby has black fur just behind her head.


I will post more later. I have had 2 hours sleep as my own beautiful baby daughter Sophia (8months old) still has quite nasty colic, I accidentally had some dairy food yesterday and we have had an almost completely sleepless night.

Sophia may not get mentioned much but she is a sling baby (with her me almost ALL the time).

She pulled herself into a sitting position yesterday for the first time.
With all the goings on in the house it would seem that my buns are the center of it all!
Not so, Sophia, Ingrid and Jonah (8 months, 6years, 11 years) get almost all of my time and Jazz and her new kit get the rest.
Today I did a quick 1.5hours housework blitz as soon as the family woke because no housework has been done since Jazz surprised us.

I have to keep the house clean as Jazz, new kit and my kids need it that way (Sophia is learnign to crawl), we live at the beach, my house is a hot wooden bach, there is a water tank right next to it and its very humid so without cleaning, flies and all sorts of issues arise making hygiene is very important factor. 

Dad is holding Sophia at the moment, he usually works 12 hours a day or more so to have him home (its Sunday) gives me a chance for a cuppa.

Off for my cuppa:biggrin2:

Update coming after the next feed.

By the way...a HUGE BIG WONDEFUL thank you to all the posts which have given me the most valuable advice, support and even life saving tips for the new baby!!!
There are so many people to thank that its hard to list you all.

Ta muchy moo
Lisa


----------



## countrybunnyholly (Nov 3, 2007)

Oh! You're doing so well! I had to go away for the last day and a half with my daughter, and I was wondering about your little baby, but he looks great! The cuts are so much better, and isn't he cute with his baby fur?

The little ears crack me up! Because we've only had N. Dwarf babies, I'm not used tolong earson a newborn. This is what ours look like:

http://s221.photobucket.com/albums/dd258/pskwirut/?action=view&current=100_0758.jpg

They grow so fast. I can't wait until they are all fluffy and hopping around. 

I was wondering, is your doe territorial? Ours is, and she was aggressive toward her first litter, but she got used to them and turned out to be a great mom. This is her third litter in the picture.


----------



## lemonaxis (Nov 4, 2007)

Got a new problem on my hands here:

My ginger Tom, Henry, 12 years old and extremely possesive of laps and attention etc has starting showing signs of aggression towards Jazz.

Before this BK ruled the house and chased Henry away from Jazz, protecting her etc.

Jazz is a very small rabbit. Henry has recently cottoned on to the fact that she is frightened of him. Up until today, Henry simply stopped ignoring her or runing away from her and now occassioanlly gives her a light swipe as she dashes past in fear of her life.

Poor Jazz.
There were no issues before and now Henry is getting extremely jealous and he is a heavy cat too.
He bit me today (totally out of his character) as I smelt like the little Kit and he will at any given opportuniy, tear the nest apart for the Kit.

We of course have Kit well secured from any cats and in our small house, I am going to try make a space just for Mum and baby but Jazz loves her freedom and I could not imagine caging her. She may become resentful and she still cannot be trusted around her baby.

My other cat Amber, playfully chases Jazz but gives up quickly.

Henry on the other hand was actually seen stalking her today.

I had a short nap this afternoon and had a mini nightmare about Henry getting to Jazz or the baby when I am not around.

I think Henry is angry about the presence of rabbits in the house. Kruger bullied Henry a lot and so it was partially a relief to see Kruger go to his new forever home (he was my foster bun).
Henry will become even more put out if he is made to become a mostly outdoor cat as he HATES being outside ( we even have to cut his nails because he can't be seen climbing a tree!).

I am briefly at a loss.
I need to find a livable solution here but Kit will be tiny for ages and will be defenseless for months and months.

Kits life has been a scary rollercoaster and now my old Tom is vengeful and dangerous to Jazz.

Tonight Henry is outside with an old baby seat as a bed with a blankie he loves and water etc.

Jazz as usual will be with me and Kit upstairs with me and baby where I can keep a constant eye or ear on them.

One good claw form Henry could send Jazz to the vets or set up a wound and infection...please dear God, don't let me go back there again. I am not sure I could handle the sleeplessness.
I already only sleep 4 or 5 hours a night at the most.

I have gotten myself very emotional today again, I miss BK terribly, I am sure he would love the new Kit as much as he loves Jazz.
BK is such a lovely little man and I wish I could have him to cuddle.

I also miss the other Kits, I absolutely HATED burying their tiny bodies but come to think of it, they mostly seemed DOA and even too small. I am no go djudge of that but our Kit is HUGE in comparison to his brothers and sisters.

And of course I am sad for Jazz, at his time we are trying to re-aquaint her with er nest and her baby. She is very interested.
Just have to be careful. She misses her kits and her mothering instinct is just all outta tune.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 4, 2007)

Is there any way of separating them? Like not allowing the cat out into the main part of the house. Aggressive cats aren't safe for people either since they can cause really bad infections if they bite you. I would worry about Sophia as well if he's being nasty to everyone.

When you say ginger Tom - is that a non-neutered boy?


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 4, 2007)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> When you say ginger Tom - is that a non-neutered boy?


Not sure, but I think the "ginger" part refers to his coloring - orange.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Nov 4, 2007)

*By the way, how old is Jazz?* 

I just found out my breeding doe is three years old so i can't breed her  very sad. But i'm going to breed my other doe so.....


----------

